# Educational Video on Homosexuality



## Lobo Roo (Aug 30, 2009)

Found this video on YouTube; I think it's pretty cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PooEhBxh0NY&feature=player_embedded

I wish they would start showing stuff like this in schools! I mean, there's nothing in this video that isn't "kid safe." There's no vulgar language, it doesn't describe anything to do with sexual parts, or anything mature. Yet I'm sure parents would raise a fuss over this. Why? Because the FACTS aren't what your ridiculous closed minded religion tells you? Get over it. 


....Um. Anyways, yeah. I think it's cool, and it knocks down the ridiculous lies that people tell to try and demonize homosexuals. It also amuses me that the gay man looks happy most constantly, and the lesbian looks very angry.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

I watched it and lol'd. That poor lesbian chick is so angry.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 30, 2009)

I love this video. Sadly, religious people will always stick their fingers in their ears and go "la la la! I can't hear you!" as they always do.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I love this video. Sadly, religious people will always stick their fingers in their ears and go "la la la! I can't hear you!" as they always do.


*Sniff* I'm religious...


----------



## Ziff (Aug 30, 2009)

that means, my big brothers straight, im bi (shifted towards women), if I had another brother that'd probably be bi but towards men, and the fourth would be gay... wow u learn something new everyday


----------



## Hir (Aug 30, 2009)

Saw it aaages ago. Still as true before as it is today.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> *Sniff* I'm religious...



same here, not your Good Boy, but i go to church maybe 4 or 5 days every year.


----------



## Hir (Aug 30, 2009)

I remember when my sister forced me to go to a church. As soon as I walked in, their eyes told me to GTFO.

But my T-Shirt was a Gorgoroth shirt...


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 30, 2009)

That was an interesting video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2009)

This video rules.


----------



## Midna (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm Atheist for that reason and lots of others..
never been to church


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 30, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I remember when my sister forced me to go to a church. As soon as I walked in, their eyes told me to GTFO.
> 
> But my T-Shirt was a Gorgoroth shirt...



Yeah, that probably didn't help. You should have gone with Cradle of Filth's "Praise Be The Whore" shirt, instead. 

Yeah, last time I set foot inside a church the cops were called within ten minutes. It wouldn't have pissed me off so bad if I hadn't been there simply to pick up my sister from a youth ministry meeting, gone outside to wait, and had the cops called for trespassing. Oh, yeah, and this was a church that as of two years prior I had attended for nearly 9 years, and personally knew everyone inside the place that night... 

Of course I probably didn't help matters when I pulled across the street, cranked my stereo all the way up, and blasted ICP's "Hellalujiah".

EDIT: Oh, yeah, the video was cool.


----------



## Azure (Aug 30, 2009)

That lesbian is way too aggressive to not have a dick.

Also, LOL at the "Were still gay" comment.

Also, that videos ANTI VIDEO!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijbovskICjk


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 30, 2009)

The people in the video creeped me the fuck out.  Was I the only one?


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> The people in the video creeped me the fuck out.  Was I the only one?



no, same here^^
but it was still a good video!


----------



## Hir (Aug 30, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Yeah, that probably didn't help. You should have gone with Cradle of Filth's "Praise Be The Whore" shirt, instead.


Heard of the Jesus Is A C**t T-Shirt by Cradle? I know a guy who was arrested for wearing it.

By the way, this is the T-Shirt I wore:
http://www.babashop-mailorder.com/images/gor_tees_circle.jpg


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> That lesbian is way too aggressive to not have a dick.
> 
> Also, LOL at the "Were still gay" comment.
> 
> ...


This made me lol even harder.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh yeah! I saw this one awhile back! It's pretty good and hopefully can change some minds that are on the fence about the subject.

I approve! *thumbs up* 




AzurePhoenix said:


> That lesbian is way too aggressive to not have a dick.
> 
> Also, LOL at the "Were still gay" comment.
> 
> ...



Oh lol. I remember this one too. Gotta love the 50s!


----------



## Azure (Aug 30, 2009)

Christians proving once more that they should become an hero.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOLmoKetdGI


----------



## Midna (Aug 30, 2009)

I hate most Christians...
they try to push their beliefs into your face until you're ready to snap

no matter how much they try I'll always be an Atheist Bisexual


----------



## Aurali (Aug 30, 2009)

>.> As the universe drips it's intolerant ways, I look at more than just the Christians on as to who is to blame.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Christians proving once more that they should become an hero.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOLmoKetdGI


Wow.


It's people like that that make me ashamed to be a Christian.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 30, 2009)

Why did I have to be name'd Christian I could of been Mark, MarkPenguin.
Good video though.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> It's people like that that make me ashamed to be a Christian.


^Same for me.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 30, 2009)

I think there will always be people who spread misinformation in order to rally up those with little to no understanding of the matter at hand.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2009)

Part political control, part false consensus bias, part genuine Dunning-Kruger effect.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 25, 2009)

5$ says it's in California's schools at some point.
Yes, I necro'd it.


----------

